# stolen horses



## travvy (3 June 2012)

Sticky is the post aimed at me if it is i appologise , this is not defamation but the truth this person has been charged , if you want me to take name off pls tell me, all other forum users are fine .


----------



## s4sugar (3 June 2012)

Not far from me but no mention of stolen ponies locally. 
I assume you have reported to Nedonline and local sales, tack shops, newspapers and the microchip companies?


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

thanks for reply , smooth radio, Derby cattle market,police  i have emaled all local papers but they do not want to know .


----------



## s4sugar (3 June 2012)

What did you send to the papers? Do you have photos and what do the passports say?


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

s4sugar said:



			What did you send to the papers? Do you have photos and what do the passports say?
		
Click to expand...

hi 
no reply from papers , no passports , the good thing with not having passports they could not have taken them to auction ..


----------



## rockysmum (3 June 2012)

travvy said:



			hi 
no reply from papers , no passports , the good thing with not having passports they could not have taken them to auction ..
		
Click to expand...

Yes they can, send their microchip numbers and photos from both sides to all the auctions you can think of.


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

thanks for reply 
the auctions dont want to know derby auction would not tell me a thing, i gave names etc etc as this excuse for a man has dealings there ,my hands are tied ,due to the police action


----------



## Cuffey (3 June 2012)

Use your passports to get an entry here
http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/lostStolen.aspx

Leave a contact method and Crime Reference number


----------



## s4sugar (3 June 2012)

How long have you owned them?


----------



## Cuffey (3 June 2012)

Travvy
Posted on Facebook on Northants Horsewatch 2012 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/310221775692777/

Sandy Redmore who does Horsewatch for Northants says please contact her

Sandy.redmore@btinternet.com


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 June 2012)

I would contact everyone you can think of.My boy is missing and Ive posted all over here,FB and local paper (free ad) also free ads,etc.


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

2 years ..


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

did not think of free ads .. thanks ...will do now ...


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 June 2012)

Thats what ive done.Also contacted Potters and few sales.Appleby is coming up soon.My boy is a gypsy cob and been missing 4 weeks.
You could do as I have done and put a ad on PRELOVED too.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## travvy (3 June 2012)

thanks once again 
 i have just added to Derby ,Nottingham & mansfield Free ads i usually go appleby but not going this year ..kind regards Lee


----------



## netposse (7 June 2012)

Tinseltoes said:



			I would contact everyone you can think of.My boy is missing and Ive posted all over here,FB and local paper (free ad) also free ads,etc.
		
Click to expand...

You can list your horse for FREE with Stolen Horse International, aka NetPosse.com at www.netposse.com. We will waive the fee we normally charge in the USA for horses outside the USA. We do need the owner to file the report so we have accurate information and the horses in the right category. Go here to read how our report system works: http://www.netposse.com/article.asp?id=34

Facts about NetPosse.com that may be if interest:

- The website had over 80,000 visitiors in April 2012
- There have been over 8 million page views on the site in the last 15 months
- Many of the visitors are from countries outside of the USA
- Received three 2012 Equine Social Media Awards

We are here to help and even though we are base in the USA our website knows no boundaries in cyberspace. We help give a victim tools that can help bring their horse home.

Would love to help you.

Debi


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 June 2012)

Yes good idea.Many people have printed my poster out on Nesposse and taking it with them to Appleby and sales etc.
Thanks you. Nesposse. 
I urge Travvy to do the same.


----------



## netposse (7 June 2012)

We are so glad to help any way we can. You have worked with us and know that we really do try all we can to help. Thanks for the nice remarks about your experience with us. )

I wish all the people who had horses missing would list with us. When my horse was stolen I put her everywhere that I could. Once a horse is listed with NetPosse.com, owners and put the link to their page on NetPosse and all of the info and the flyer (that you mentioned) is there for anyone to see and print anywhere in the world. 

We never give up hope here no matter how long they have been gone.


----------



## travvy (7 June 2012)

thanks very much ...


----------

